# Hi everyone, my journey...



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Hello,

Im new to this site, hello everyone

In the last 6yrs ive had hystereosalpinogram, ovarian drilling, clomid, metformin etc... 


Unfortunately im too large to have nhs ivf but after a couple of years ive managed to save £3300 for 1 go at ivf! And ive managed to get my weight down on a low gi (ive got pcos) diet to 34.91 bmi to enable me to meet the criteria to self fund!

I will never be in a financial position to save again so im putting my hope in it working first time!

Ive been told £3300 is enough for 1 cycle of ivf and to freeze spare eggs for 12 months to make a second go at ivf cheaper if needed.

I was referred last week from my gyne g.p to jessops acu in sheffield. Ive got my first consultation this thursday!! Im excited, nervous all in 1. (although there is a chance he could mention iui but asi have a 1 off savings i would rather have ivf, and the lady who managers the patients agrees with me-but the consultant may not)

Can anyone tell me whar to expect from my consultation and what will happen next?

Many thanks
Danielle


----------



## liggsy (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Danielle, welcome to the site hun.
Good luck for your apt and well done on the weight loss, not easy at all! 
You will find things will move quickly after your apt esp with you self funding. You normally have to have bloods taken on day 2/3 of cycle, then you can normally start on next cycle. Will depend on the protocol you are put on but if long protocol then you usually start down regulating on day 23 (ish) 
I would not bother with IUI if you are in a position to pay for IVF i dont think the consultant will argue with you, you are paying after all.
Wishing you lots of luck, let us know how you get on


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you so much for replying, i really need help right now! I didnt sleep last night with nervous! I feel sick and scared! 

When you say 'cycle' well i dont have periods so what will happen to me? Will they give me something to make me have a period?

xxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

to FF!

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*PCOS ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

Yorkshire board ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=256.0

Well done on your weight loss so far! You can also ask for access to our weight loss support area if you would like:

*Belly Buddies: Weight loss support ~ *CLICK HERE
You can fill out this simple form to ask the Admin team for access to Belly Buddies x http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_contact/task,view/contact_id,1/Itemid,159/

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Its 01:15 and i cant sleep, so nervous about tomorrow. 

Wish i had more people responding with advice, i need all the help i can get


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya tatty, just wanted to say Good luck for your appointment today, I hope you get the answers you need. Have a look at the links I gave you yesterday, they should be helpfl for your appt. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Tatty,

Sorry I can't really help, I'm still a long way from starting my tx, but I didn't want to read and run.

I do think they often give the pill to women with irregular cycles so the can predict the bleed, this may be appropriate to you as well?

There is a section of the board for Yorkshire girls and the link below (if it works) will take you to a thread for those going to Jessops. They might be able to give you a bit more advice.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=244088.0

Hope it all went well today


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi,

Dr davis today at jessops acu was lovely! Im booked in and start my ivf treatment on 31/01/11!!!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Great news! The ball is rolling now    xx


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks so much! He sounded positive and said age is on my side, im 28 (nearly 29). He said his only concern is pco ladies have senstive ovaries and they have to give them less stronger drugs than ladies without pcos to make sure we dont hyperstimulate as that is very dangerous.

I have got to take provera on 22nd jan to start my period and then treatment will start on 31st 

Thanks so much for being friendly everyone


----------



## liggsy (Feb 9, 2010)

Tattybear, sorry i didnt get back on to answer your question, you already know but they do give you something to start your period.
Im so glad you now have a plan hun, i wish you tonnes of luck   
I have PCO not the syndrome and they said the same to me, can go either way too many follies/eggs or not enough. I have not had many on either of my treatments, hoping to increase the drugs next time to try and get more.
Hope you have found some useful threads to join and be a part of, it really does help. xxx


----------



## ejg123 (Nov 1, 2009)

hi tattybear, glad to hear your appt went well today.your age is definitely on your side 28 wish i was 28 again!!
i'm about to start icsi treatment dec/jan 2011 so we might end up being cycle buddies togther.                                                      heres hoping jan hurrys up and comes!
emma 
xx


----------

